# Just for you Cat !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw this and couldn't help but think of a friend of ours. Miss Kim if you're reading I bet Dave would like this.

http://www.basspro.com/Catnapper-Winner-Camo-Rocker-Recliner-<!camouflage>/product/10209415/-1749401


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...how sweet !

R&R while passing on help to those seeking it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is so beautiful, only thing missing is the hat rack attachment HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

great idea !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a real fancy adjustable sand bag for gun support. I like the camo would blend in real nice by the barn during spring but would stick out like a sore thumb during the fall months during hunting season.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it come with a donut box storage compartment also ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What'll they think of next?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cat is always big on staying very still while on a call.

I have an idea I know how he does this now....only problem I can forsee is how do you know when to open your eyes ??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I want a couple of 'em TOO!!!!!__SB*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks pretty comfy Don. I'll bet if I put my full camo on and jumped in that chair for a noon nap I'd disappear and---Miss K would think I was out break'in ice on the horse tanks.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to see you back Cat. Hows the job going?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Should be done in about a week and a half if the weather holds.

Then maybe I can get out and put a couple more cats in the freezer before the season ends.


----------

